# Brother Jed Smock



## Grillsy (Oct 28, 2009)

So I was on the campus of a nearby university earlier today and low and behold who do I run into but Jed Smock!

Is anyone else familiar with this guy?

I'm not sure what was worse...his "preaching" or the homosexuals who showed up to protest and perform lewd acts in front of him.

I was embarrassed for both parties.


----------



## Berean (Oct 28, 2009)

This guy? No, never heard of him. Is he local in KY?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 28, 2009)

According to his Wikipedia article, he's a member of the United Methodist Church.  I was not expecting _that!_

-----Added 10/28/2009 at 09:39:29 EST-----

It was supposed to say, "According to his Wikipedia article..."


----------



## Berean (Oct 28, 2009)

austinww said:


> According to his Wikipedia article, he's a member of the United Methodist Church.  I was not expecting _that!_



HE belongs to "Open Hearts, Open Minds"?


----------



## JML (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds kind of like my neighbor:

Fred Phelps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


His church is a block away from my house.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 28, 2009)

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > According to his Wikipedia article, he's a member of the United Methodist Church.  I was not expecting _that!_
> ...


I just don't get it. What does a guy like him see in a denomination like them?


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, Norm that is him in the picture. 

Hey actually openly supports Pelagius. He even has writings defending him. The sad thing is Jed Smock is actually a bit of a celebrity and was even on a number of talk shows in the 80s like Sally and Phil Donahue.

It was such a shameful display from both sides today. Marijuana smoking and homosexual activity happening by the protesters while Jed admonished them to use their own wills to stop sinning and that would save them. Crazy crazy stuff. My descriptions here cannot do it justice.
I wanted to speak up, but sadly I did not and for that I am ashamed.


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 29, 2009)

He was on my campus when I was in grad school. Somewhere I still have his book "Who Will Rise Up?" He gave it to me when I answered a basic psychology question from his crowd of mockers. I was unsaved at the time, and he was the first person to call the life I was leading at the time completely sinful and inspired by the devil.

I read his book, taking away the message that I needed to do better than I was doing. But that was pretty much it for years, and by the time I came to faith I'd forgotten about how I needed to fix myself according to his book. It wasn't until years later that I looked him up. Yeah.... unashamed Pelagian.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 29, 2009)

> Sounds kind of like my neighbor:
> 
> Fred Phelps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fred_Phelps Fred_Phelps
> ...



So if you switched membership, you wouldn't even have to drive to church, you could just walk, right?


----------



## calgal (Oct 29, 2009)

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > According to his Wikipedia article, he's a member of the United Methodist Church.  I was not expecting _that!_
> ...



I was thinking IFB!


----------



## JML (Oct 29, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Sounds kind of like my neighbor:
> >
> > Fred Phelps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> > Fred_Phelps Fred_Phelps
> ...



I guess so. I heard he was a 5 pointer. Never met him though.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 29, 2009)

[video=youtube;pgB3r53YYlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgB3r53YYlk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2009)

John Lanier said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > > Sounds kind of like my neighbor:
> ...



Hyper-calvinist to my knowledge. Thinks "Calvinists" are going to Hell just like everyone else he hasn't deemed good enough or right enough to be a Christian.


----------

